
“Sweden must change quickly”: Spotify threatens to leave the country - adventured
http://qz.com/661319/sweden-must-change-quickly-spotify-threatens-to-leave-the-country/
======
Yaa101
Let Spotify go, they only are interested in taking out money from the common
welfare and put it into their pockets. They are just the nth carrier of the
neo-liberal virus that is destructing our world by stealing the common
welfare.

b.t.w. I am a businessman, not a socialist.

~~~
T-A
Are you also paying Swedish taxes [1]?

[1] [http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/taxes/the-countries-with-
the-...](http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/taxes/the-countries-with-the-highest-
tax-rates/ss-BBobyOc#image=100)

